# What about my friends and family?



## Dawurlzyours (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a handful of friends. I have a crap load of family. Most of my friends are also preppers, so I'm not really referring to them. But my family, keeps getting more and more extended. They know that I have a few supplies. Instead of making their own preps, they say things like, "we'll just come to your house if..." What are you coming to my house for? Are you bringing something with you? I don't have preparations for all of you. I'm gonna feel really bad to shut the door in their faces. And I'd rather not do that. How do I infect them with my "paranoia?"

Plus, they keep making more, um... mouths to feed. I'm not worried about mom and dad. He's a survivor. She said she's going with Jesus.(I'm not so sure I'd make the cut).
How do I get my brothers and sisters to be prepared to provide for their families? Lol...they jokingly refer to me as a "doomsday prepper." 
"Doomsday "... it's not all about that. And it ain't got jack to do with zombies. Rough weather, economic collapse, gas shortages, or any number of realistic possibilities are probable. We have seen recent government responses to catastrophic events. That's who you're depending on? Everyone will be calling them. When will they get to you? How do you think the public will react?
-!SHTF!-
Don't come here with nothing but more mouths to feed. You've got to bring something to the table. Food, arms, skills, something. What do I tell these folk? How do I get them to see what I see?

Having a big family should be a cushion in a "shtf" situation, not a liability.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

This 27 page thread will keep you busy for a spell. 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/what-do-friends-relatives-817/


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I just slowly look them up and down........then look'em square in the eye and say, "well there is going to be a lot of you we can't use, but we will salvage what we can. And what with the dogs and hogs needing scraps you won't go to waste. Sure come on over".


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

If you still haven’t read that 27 page thread, go and read it… Do what you conscience dictates.


----------



## Dawurlzyours (Oct 20, 2013)

A very informative read... thanx guys.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

So how did they all fare in the last hurricane, tornado, or whatever occurs in your area? I always start any discussion of prepping on that level. If they can't prepare for that, they won't prepare for anything worse.


----------



## Dawurlzyours (Oct 20, 2013)

They got through it. Can't really say anything has gotten us really bad in a few years. They'll find out the hard way.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

I have already told them.

Bring a truck load of food and guns and shelter for yourselves...cause I don't share what is intended for my wife and kids.

Anyone who wished to do anything that results in my wife and kids dying , dies first.

Problem solved.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

For anyone who hasn't made the mistake already, never tell anyone about your preps if you're not ready & willing to share your preps with them & whoever they bring with them if TSHTF. You are sacrificing the safety & well being of your kids, & whomever else you're responsible for, for moochers.

For those who have already blabbed to those whose plan is to mooch off you, you've created a problem for yourself & limited your choices. Either they all come or they don't but your preps aren't complete until the situation is resolved. There needs to either be a come-to-Jesus meeting or you need to get a second or third job in order to provide for the moochers. The situation stinks either way which is why OPSEC is so important. In the future, you might want to consider the old saying "loose lips sink ships".


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> In the future, you might want to consider the old saying "loose lips sink ships".


No doubt. Ironically, my 11 yo gets this (as does the 20 yo) - the 19 yo not so much.  He gets it now, but he didn't keep a lid on it before, and that's made us vulnerable. Get the kids to understand OPSEC before making it a family endeavor...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't remember how old I was but I was certainly in my single digits age wise. Mom had a very short discussion where she explained that there were certain subjects that were for family discussion only. If I wanted to be included in these discussions then I had better learn to keep quiet. I very much wanted to be privy to the family secrets. I really wanted to be trusted by my parents and I knew that required my being trustworthy.


----------

